# Orange is the New Black



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

In _Watch Journal_ #8, 2016, I saw a gallery of pictures titled "Orange is the New Black". Pictured were *a lot* of (not affordable) new watches with orange dials, numbers and-or straps.

Then I looked at my collection. Indeed I have too some orange watches, and I like them all!

Number one, everybody knows it - classic Glycine Pumpkin.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

Number two, amazing Franck Muller Endurance 24.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

Number three. Alexander Shorokhoff Equa. A true piece of art with mother of pearl dial.









I'm sorry, this is not my picture, borrowed from web. But the watch is the same.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

One more. Seiko 8M18-9000.


----------



## saltddirk (May 23, 2014)

completely with you here, got quite a few orange watches, but none in the 24 H segment, unless you count the orange strap on the yema


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

I found several red, yellow and brown watches, but they are "not enough orange" for me. Especialy hard is to say, where orange ends and brown begins. As wise wikipedia says "orange is the colour between red and yellow" and "brown is the composite colour by combining red, yellow and black".


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

saltddirk said:


> completely with you here, got quite a few orange watches, but none in the 24 H segment, unless you count the orange strap on the yema


Of course, Yema Bi-Pole! The main hours hand is orange!


----------



## shock6906 (Sep 16, 2011)

How's the lettering on that Franck Muller? I've been curious about it since I've been seeing them on eBay so frequently, but it looks pretty flat like there's no texture or height to the numbers at all. That would be pretty disappointing to me for the kind of price tag I've been seeing on them.


----------



## shock6906 (Sep 16, 2011)

You're forgetting one...


----------



## claudiusftl (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes Orange is now back again....I was checking the Mido Ocean Star Captain, relatively affordable, nice orange hands...


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice to see some love for the orange


----------



## RPZ (Nov 11, 2009)

saltddirk said:


> completely with you here, got quite a few orange watches, but none in the 24 H segment, unless you count the orange strap on the yema
> 
> View attachment 10551834


First I will say up front that I don't like orange dials. However, this one demonstrates a good application for bright orange and lime green hands. The contrast is a instantly perceived. So if you have say a GMT with the primary dial hands cycling 12 hours, a 24 hour second time zone can be instantly discerned. Whereas many GMT watches become a little muddy when trying to quickly sort out what you're looking at.

And imagine a purist 24 hour watch with florescent lime green hands, and perhaps orange hour numerals..


----------



## Scubastevie00 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to go shopping now lol


----------



## RPZ (Nov 11, 2009)

This seller's straps came up on another thread. hnco on evil bay has Glycine 22mm leather and nylon orange straps. Just search orange within seller items for sale. This is just a friendly heads up, I have NO connection to the seller what so ever.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

There's definitely a place for orange. Not sure it's the new black.


----------



## BajaYeti (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't have any 24 hour watches, but I do have a thing for orange


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

I tend to like orange on a watch when the use of it is a bit more subtle, like the Rolex Explorer II.


----------



## skaapsker (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks like we have pretty much the same taste when it comes to watches. I have the exact same G-Shock and Orange Monster. 

What is the strap on the monster?


----------



## skaapsker (Apr 22, 2014)

slique said:


> I tend to like orange on a watch when the use of it is a bit more subtle, like the Rolex Explorer II.
> 
> View attachment 11288730


This is top of my wishlist when it comes to Rolex. I absolutely love this watch.


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

Great thread. With a bold color like orange, I like 'add to taste' rather than 'season heavily'.


----------

